# ADA Substrate additives for initial setup - necessary?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

They're not necessary by any means, but they help with the startup and longevity of the tank. Get up with Frank (Francis Xavier on here) and I'm sure he can answer any and all questions you may have. Or, you can check this post out.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! The link was very useful. I don't know why it didn't come up in my search... Stupid Tapatalk... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

